# Introducing Beaux



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2018)

On June 8, our 20 month old grand daughter told her Mom that morning, “mmm puppy” which translates to “I want a puppy”. That afternoon one showed up. The first word out of her mouth was Bo, so his name became Beaux. 







Our daughter notified security and the HOA, posted him on Facebook and nobody claimed him. They live in a private gated community so it’s not like someone drove to their street and dumped him. They took him to the vet to check for a chip, there was none. So they decided to keep him, got his shots, got him chipped and got him neutered. Beaux found a home and the girls were delighted. 

The vet said he was a Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog, confirming my first impression of Beaux. He said Beaux was about 4 months old. 

Beaux adored the girls and they him. He was house broken, sat, stayed, wanted to please, was quick to learn. 

Our DD and family had a mini dachshund and a silky terrier. When the dachshund died, they decided against another at that time because they had a new baby, followed by another new baby. Adding a puppy to be house broken and trained was just too much at that time. Our DD really loves mini dachshunds. 

When I told them about Parker having cancer and having to put him down, she cried over him. Through her tears, she told her husband, “Beaux came to us because he was meant to be their dog.” They came over that evening and brought pizza, to be a comfort to us. 

They offered Beaux to us, saying that he would be happier on our farm, with room to run and play. They live in a small house just over 1200 square feet, with a small unfenced yard. It was a little soon for us, but we said we’d consider him. 

We kept the girls Monday through Tuesday evening and Beaux came too. The girls went home, Beaux stayed. Beaux alerted on the chickens and Trip plowed right into him. He grabbed Beaux by the throat and gave him a chicken lesson. 






I pulled Trip off Beaux, scolding both. Beaux ran for the porch and inside the house. Later I took Beaux back out to potty and sat down to give the boys some get acquainted time. 

Trip drooled big slobbery strings of gooky slime, all over Beaux, my pants, both arms and himself. He nose punched Beaux with a a few bites thrown in, with me as referee. Beaux was terrified. I finally let him escape to the safety of the house where  BJ de-slimed him with a towel. 






 I got a full picture of Beaux, stretched out by the bathtub, where the little girls were splashing. 






Hmmmm ...... criteria for a new dog, must love children. CHECK











Must not chase chickens. After the drubbing he got from Trip, chickens are the devil. CHECK 

Must not chase Sheep. I let the sheep out in the yard to graze. Beaux wanted to play, I told him no and he was crushed. Will probably have to reinforce that, but he listens and minds. CHECK

Must be smart, affectionate and mind. CHECK

We have a dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Jul 19, 2018)

That is so sweet Bay! Your granddaughter has grown so much! I didn't realize how tall she had grown. Laying on the floor she is becoming a lovely young lady.  I hope he works out for you all.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Jul 19, 2018)

Congratulations!  Now I know you say you don’t want him chasing sheep but aren’t catahoulas a herding breed?  At least I know they were used to breed the Hangin Tree cow dogs.


----------



## Alibo (Jul 19, 2018)

Catahoulas are great for herding, but in my experience, only big things like cows, hogs, ect. things with gall and balls. Anything flighty turns on their hunting side, so maybe not best with sheep. We used them to track deer in LA and they are used extensively for hog hunts and hog bays. A good bay dog will hold a hog with just eyes and a bark and never touch it.  Too smart for their own good and an independent thinker. They can be the best dog you ever own.... after that 3 year long puppy stage is over haha

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2018)

@Latestarter she has shot up like a weed. She is 11 now, long and lanky like her momma. LOL 

@High Desert Cowboy Catahoulas are cow dogs and hog dogs. They are a pretty intense breed, super smart and independent. So far, Beaux is showing some extreme intelligence, just a soft NO crushes him and hurts his feelings. Today he picked up an egg that I put down in the doorway of the store room, he smelled my scent on it and latched onto it. I saw him with it, but before I could get to him, he tossed it in the air, it hit the ground and it broke. He was playing with it. I picked it up and told him NO and BAD softly, but firmly. He ran for the porch and dived under it. LOL In the house I offered him an egg, he showed interest and I repeated NO and BAD. He went to his kennel crate. And I know I will have to repeat this about 100 times until he is out of his puppy stage. But maybe not, he is real smart.  My Great Pyrenees both will take an egg, they know it is wrong, but the sneaks will do it anyway. 

@Alibo I got my work cut out for me. I love a super smart dog. Beaux is his own special dog and wants to please, I'll just have to try to stay a step ahead of him. Every day is a training day.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you I learned something new today.  I’ve never seen a pure catahoula and have only ever seen the name in mixed dogs and a book on herding my wife gave me for Christmas.  He’s neat looking though, and sounds like he’s more than willing to please


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 20, 2018)

That was so sweet of your DD and family to give you Beaux. He is very handsome!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 20, 2018)

Today we took Beaux to Tractor Supply, for riding in the truck training, going to public places and to get him toys. He didn't load up, I had to put him in the back seat, but he'll get that with time and practice. He was super well behaved, happily greeted people who wanted to pet him and wanted pig ears. We got him 3 ears (one for Trip) a squeaky toy and a kong that I can put peanut butter in for him to stay busy. 

He rode just fine, was not scared or stressed. We made 2 stops before going back home, I got out, then BJ got out. Beaux did not get upset either time. He also did good on the leash.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 20, 2018)

That's great! He is going to be a great dog with your love and patience!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 20, 2018)

He'll never replace your recent loss, but seems like he's already opening up a nice space to occupy in your life and hearts.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2018)

Beaux is fitting in just fine. Him and Trip have become good friends. When he bounds up to the fence to say HI to Paris, she growls at him. So far, they haven't crossed trails. I caught him barking at the sheep and scolded him, that worked for awhile. he did it again and I dragged him by the collar up to the fence and read him the riot act. He hasn't barked at them again. I need to put him in the lot with the sheep and lower the boom on him if he chases them, but haven't done that yet. He is so tender, I just say No in a calm voice and he is crushed. He chewed up a plastic bucket, so I dragged him to it, scolded calmly, then started picking up the pieces, asking with each piece, "Did you do that?" He was frozen in place. I picked up all the mess, put it on the porch, still a frozen dog was looking stricken, so I sat on the porch step and called him to me. I let him know I wasn't disappointed in him any more and he went off to play.

Today we got 6 guinea chicks. They are in a tub on the porch. Seeing visions of chicks getting played with, I caught him by the collar and dragged him to the tub. I told him No. He peed on my shoe.  I caught a chick, put it under his nose and said no, it's mine. he peed on the floor. I let him go and he peed a trail all the way off the porch. He had been on and off the porch all afternoon and tonight, has shown NO interest in what ever is in that tub. 

He is happy, running all over the place and hanging out with his buddy Trip. He ran down the sheep lot fence one day and Trip took him down, gnawed on his head, then let him up. Beaux ran into the corner, up against the sheep lot. Trip bulldozed him again, gnawed on his head and growled at him. Trip let him up again and Beaux took off running, AWAY from the sheep. Good boy Trip!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 12, 2018)

Catahoulas are smart. There was one in my agility class for a while and he learned the course in a flash. Didn't have to show him twice. Sounds like a good boy.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 13, 2018)

Sounds like a smart boy and he's sure a quick learner!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 13, 2018)

Have some time to visit newer posts while I recover a little from this hernia repair. Sounds like a good dog.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Have some time to visit newer posts while I recover a little from this hernia repair. Sounds like a good dog.


You got your hernia repair!!!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2018)

I just heard Trouble up on the porch and suspicious sounds......looked out the window and sure enough, he had one of the grands plastic toy and was about to munch out on it. I went outside, scolded, put it in his mouth, scolded again and he ran under the porch. I sat down, called him to me and petted him. Then I tossed a bone, told him good dog. He grabbed it and ran under the porch with it. One item at a time.....LOL


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 13, 2018)

Back to "normal" with some help of occasdional pain med. Can drive ok and been sleeping in bed since Night #1. After a month weight restriction is lifted.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> Back to "normal" with some help of occasdional pain med. Can drive ok and been sleeping in bed since Night #1. After a month weight restriction is lifted.


This is good news. I am glad that you got that taken care of, no sense in suffering if it is something that can be fixed. But then you have the recovery......and the going nuts because you can't do the things you want to. But it will all heal up and you will be better than ever.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 16, 2018)

awww @Baymule how did I miss this.  what a cutie he is.  isn't it amazing that there is always room for one more in our heart.  he is going to be a farm dog deluxe.  congrats


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2018)

This morning I looked outside and saw Beaux happily chewing on a plastic water bottle. Good Beaux, he can chew up all the water bottles he wants. He likes to chew plastic. We have had several talks about chewing up the grandkids plastic outside toys. One, by one, then a new one gets left outside and since Momma hasn't said NO to that one, he chews on it. LOL

I was folding clothes and looked outside again. Beaux had a brown lump. Not good. I quickly put on my shoes, grabbed a rolled up newspaper, and went outside. It was Chic-Chic, a sweet little hen that I favored. Of course it wasn't the crippled rooster or the 3 hens that have quit laying and are yard ornaments. 

I caught Beaux by the collar and dragged him to Chic-Chic. I was furious. I yelled, scolded, yelled some more. I beat him with the newspaper from head to tail. I was so mad, I picked up Chic-Chic and lambasted him with her, screaming at him the whole time. I busted her open, beating him with her (and had to give him a bath). My husband said I yelled, scolded and whipped Beaux with the newspaper for about 30 minutes. I sat down between Chic-Chic and Beaux and talked to him quietly. I told him how much I liked my chicken, how disappointed I was in him, what a bad thing he had done. Then I walked to the end of the leash, called him to me, told him to sit and petted him. I did this over and over. He was by now a VERY contrite pup who wanted me to not be mad any more. I gave him a bath and got him clean. I walked him back to Chic-Chic and talked to him some more. I finally walked him to the house and put him in the kennel he sleeps in. 

He has been in the kennel all day. I have taken him out to potty on the leash several times. He is a very subdued dog. Even with the door open, he chooses to stay in the kennel. In a Good Cop/Bad Cop scenario, my husband has lavished attention on Beaux which he gladly received, but went back to his kennel.

I took Chic-Chic's body to the back of our place and tossed her over the fence. I hate waste and figure dead chickens should be a meal for wildlife around here. Other animals have to eat too, so be it a buzzard, fox, possum or whatever, I would rather feed them a meal than dig a hole and dump a dead chicken in it. Walking back to the house, I was going over things, trying to figure out where I went wrong. 

I scolded when Beaux pounced on Roo-Roo, the crippled yard rooster. I let him know in no uncertain terms, the he was not to play With Roo-Roo. He got the message. Same thing with Dottie and her two sidekicks. I dragged him to them and fussed after he ran through them several times, making them run and flutter. he got that message too. BUT I never told him that Chic-Chic was off limits. Thinking on his terms, Momma said I can't play with those other chickens, but she said NOTHING about THIS one! And so he had a fun time with her, only to play with her to death. So am I going to have to introduce him to every single chicken on this place, one by one and explain to him that he cannot play with them? Sigh.....

I am not surprised by Beaux killing a chicken. He is a hunting dog. His breed runs down cattle and brings them in to be worked. His breed runs feral hogs for hunters. His breed is fierce, strong willed, independent and everything you want in a farm/ranch dog. He already is a fantastic farm dog. He is brilliant smart, he learns. I made this an event he will NEVER forget-ever.

 As I write this, he is still in his kennel. It may take a few days for him to bounce back, he has a lot to think about. I left the newspaper right where Chic-Chic died, with a brick to weight it down. I will return Beaux to the scene of the crime over the next few days. I will not use the newspaper on him again, but will calmly explain to him why he cannot play with the chickens. I kept a few of her feathers to remind him. Every day is a training day, I hope we don't have any more like this. I am pretty sure he got the message. I need to go pet him again and reinforce that he is loved and that I am not mad at him anymore.

A funny-Trip went under the porch. He wanted no part of what Beaux was getting. But he cautiously approached, easing closer and closer to Chic-Chic. When he stretched out to sniff her, I whacked her with the paper and Trip took off like he'd been shot. Later, we were working on the Pig Palace, getting it ready for a new pig, Trip came to see what we were doing. He clearly wanted to come see me, but was afraid that he was in trouble too. I called him to me and loved him. We put tools up in the Mule and Trip put his front paws on the Mule, wanting in it with me. Our neighbor called Trip, slapped the passenger seat and Trip jumped up. He squeezed his big 'ol self up on the seat, drooling on my face, happy, and rode with me to the shed to put away the tools. Reassured, he went on his way. ​


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry for the hen loss. I agree with tossing it for use rather than burial. I do the same thing generally. Just need to make sure it's far away from the remaining living whatever it was... Poor Trip... Mel gets really confused when I've tried to teach Elf things...


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 17, 2018)

Saying they are sensitive is an understatement.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2018)

Right now the sheep are in the yard. Trip and Beaux are under the porch. Beaux has made no move to go bark at the sheep, chase or even acknowledge their presence. Maybe we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 20, 2018)

@Baymule I’m SO sorry about Parker. I missed it. It seems like most of us have suffered a weighty loss in the last month or so! 

Congratulations on Beaux! I think he will turn into a fine dog with your loving guidance.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 21, 2018)

How sweet!  I have seen Catahoolas working cattle and they were awesome!    Well trained I have seen them work sheep, but they do not have outrun like a BC.  They seem more a droving dog.

I have working with my new baby, too. A potbelly pig named Rita.  She chases chickens for fun, but the birds do not take her seriously.  George our LGD has decided Rita is his little sister.  Rita is fearless and follows me as I milk and do chores.  I had a pbp many years ago named Prudence who was wonderful.


----------



## bethh (Aug 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Beaux is fitting in just fine. Him and Trip have become good friends. When he bounds up to the fence to say HI to Paris, she growls at him. So far, they haven't crossed trails. I caught him barking at the sheep and scolded him, that worked for awhile. he did it again and I dragged him by the collar up to the fence and read him the riot act. He hasn't barked at them again. I need to put him in the lot with the sheep and lower the boom on him if he chases them, but haven't done that yet. He is so tender, I just say No in a calm voice and he is crushed. He chewed up a plastic bucket, so I dragged him to it, scolded calmly, then started picking up the pieces, asking with each piece, "Did you do that?" He was frozen in place. I picked up all the mess, put it on the porch, still a frozen dog was looking stricken, so I sat on the porch step and called him to me. I let him know I wasn't disappointed in him any more and he went off to play.
> 
> Today we got 6 guinea chicks. They are in a tub on the porch. Seeing visions of chicks getting played with, I caught him by the collar and dragged him to the tub. I told him No. He peed on my shoe.  I caught a chick, put it under his nose and said no, it's mine. he peed on the floor. I let him go and he peed a trail all the way off the porch. He had been on and off the porch all afternoon and tonight, has shown NO interest in what ever is in that tub.
> 
> He is happy, running all over the place and hanging out with his buddy Trip. He ran down the sheep lot fence one day and Trip took him down, gnawed on his head, then let him up. Beaux ran into the corner, up against the sheep lot. Trip bulldozed him again, gnawed on his head and growled at him. Trip let him up again and Beaux took off running, AWAY from the sheep. Good boy Trip!




Is Trip available for rent?  He might could help train Gracie.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2018)

Beaux. He killed 2 more chickens day before yesterday, another one this morning and even dug under a portable coop, snagged a laying hen and I found her under the portable building. I can't get to her, she is probably injured. Trip told on Beaux day before yesterday, he was laying in a "sploot" position between Dottie, a 5 year old Silver Laced Wyandotte and a black hen. Trip was showing them to me. Beaux got in trouble. 

We let Beaux out last night, we think that he nabbed Roo-Roo then,a crippled rooster that was free in the yard. This morning, DH let Beaux out when he got up. Later, Beaux came up on the porch, ready to come in. I let him in, he came to me, cowered down and peed on my foot, then ran to his kennel. DH said, he's done something bad, better go look. I did and found Roo-Roo, the crippled rooster that I just couldn't bring myself to kill. I went back to the house, clipped a leash on Beaux and we went to go visit Roo-Roo. DH was mad, blamed himself for letting Beaux out, but Roo-Roo was already stiff.

Trip had his priorities straight, he was in the sheep lot. While his buddy Beaux was on a play-with-chickens spree, he was guarding the sheep. I saw the hole under the coop and a hen was missing. Trip jumped out of the sheep lot, I was looking for the hen and asked Trip where she was. DH was walking around looking for her, Trip laid down by the portable building, telling me where she was. DH went for a flashlight and sure enough, I caught the glisten of her eye. I just can't reach her. I hope she comes out this evening. 

So the upshot is, Beaux goes on a tie out cable from now on. We took him to Tractor Supply, fitted him with a harness collar so he doesn't choke himself, got a cable and a rod that pushes in the ground with a swivel on top. We have a shady spot where he won't twist around a tree. 

In TSC, a couple admired Beaux and said they had a Louisiana Catahoula and Texas Blue Lacy cross that was worse than Beaux. Their dog went after the poultry, goats, tried to kill everything on the place. They showed us a picture of a gorgeous dog, blue merle with blue eyes. They said she was finally settling down, but that it had been a wild one for 2 1/2 years. What a mix of two breeds! Two cattle/hog dog breeds, both developed out of a need for a tough dog that could take what was thrown at it and still round up the cattle and hogs. Texas and Louisiana were pretty darn wild 100 years ago and so were the livestock. Only a bad a$$ dog could do what they had to do.

We have been down this road before. I am encouraged that Beaux came to me, knowing that he did wrong. That at least is a step in the right direction. It is my fault for having retired yard chickens in the first place, but digging under the coop I place as Beaux's fault. He will have to go on the cable when we can't be outside with him. There were times when Trip and Paris were on a cable, they didn't like it, but it was necessary at the time. I thought that Beaux got the message, but it is going to take more than that. It is going to take a lot of time, positive reinforcement and training. 

I have 6 guinea chicks on the porch that I am planning on being loose in the yard. That might not happen. 

And Trip......after Beaux was shown the bodies of Dottie and the black hen, read the riot act and scolded...….I guess Trip figured that all that good meat shouldn't go to waste, because he picked up Dottie. He was walking around with her. He had done his part, showed them to me, kept a respectful distance while Beaux got in trouble, why shouldn't he have a chicken dinner? LOL LOL I took Dottie from him, picked up the other hen and took them to the back. 

This morning, I was going to get Roo-Roo, when I saw a contractor crew on the pipeline, mowing. Since we have a gate across the pipeline, they won't come in. I ran to let them in before they left and they mowed our part of the pipeline, which saved us having to do it. I went back to get Roo-Roo and he was gone. I looked under the porch at Trip, but he wasn't telling me where he put the chicken. I hope it is not under the porch. That's all I need, a rooster decomposing to a sufficient point of rottenness for a dog to consume. Blech.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh Bay, I'm sorry for your loss of Chi-Chi, Dottie and Roo-Roo. Sure hope Beaux learned from his wrong doing soon.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2018)

The missing hen came out from under the building. She was hot and thirsty, hanging around her coop, trying to get back in. It was Rose, a hen that was injured as a baby chick, our oldest grand daughter held her all weekend, and she survived. So I got the fish net, captured Rose and looked her over for injuries. She was ok! I opened up the door to her coop, only to be met by Alfred the rooster. He attacked her in my hands. I was stunned. Alfred is a laid back boy, never gives me any trouble. But Alfred was not having Rose back. You stupid rooster! It hasn't even been 12 hours! So Rose is in a small coop by herself for now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm glad she made it.  These dogs are wonderful but to say they can be a challenge is probably the understatement of the year.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2018)

I just gotta get him past the puppy years.....about 1 1/2 to go! LOL


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 24, 2018)

I've been having issues with Thor recently and some have been painful for both of us.  He may have a tether in his future also.  Maisy had it for awhile but she was smarter.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 24, 2018)

Poor Rose! Maybe she can be reintegrated into her coop??


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2018)

Trip thought little lambs were playthings. The boing boing boing of them jumping and playing brought out the chase instinct in him. I caught him gnawing on a lamb's head and like to beat him to death with a plastic coffee can.  I sure was mad! He turned out to be a great dog. Now I gotta work on Beaux.



Wehner Homestead said:


> Poor Rose! Maybe she can be reintegrated into her coop??



I will never understand the inner workings of a rooster's brain.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 24, 2018)

Totally agree on the rooster thing!

Edited to add: almost any other male species would be thrilled with another female joining their flock/herd/group!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2018)

You should have seen me......standing  there holding Rose, arguing with Alfred...But you had sex with her yesterday you stupid rooster!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 24, 2018)

I've had roosters go after hens that I was picking up to carry....after awhile I started to wonder if they were going after me for having their hen in my grasp.... who knows?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 25, 2018)

I wanted to like your post, Bay but it was more consolation for your troubles with the dog and the losses. Hard to put a like when someone's having troubles. I hope your pup learns not so much the hard way. It's hard enough training domestic pets. I can't imagine training a working dog. If I ever get the small farm I want, I would like a couple LGD's 

I still plan on having a small portable coop and fenced in run for a few layers built yet this Fall, but not going after the chicks or birds until next Spring. With the few I plan to have, if I was to lose a few random birds, I would be wiped out, and said critter better watch out because I am coming and Hades is following.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 25, 2018)

@Pastor Dave my former coop at our old house was Fort Knox. I built it strong. The run was covered and the whole thing was skirted with hardware cloth two feet wide to prevent digging in. I never lost a bird. Since moving here I’ve had a series of random coops, but none like what I had. I’m gonna have to step it up. 

I have an old boat trailer I wish I could give you to build your portable coop on. LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 25, 2018)

Sorry Bay... joys of puppyhood.   Some old timers I've heard would tie that dead chicken to the dog's neck and leave it there to rot off. Of course the ASPCA gestapo might find that grounds for the firing squad for the person who did it.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 25, 2018)

I will probably have something on stilts so they can have cover under it and attach some flip down castors or dollies. I plan to use T posts for the run and have a mesh cover for a grain semi trailer or something. It resembles real strong netting with abt half inch mesh. I thought it might work for the top. I figured using 4" fencing and line it with chicken wire. Maybe 6-1/2' high by 8' wide and maybe 10-12' long. If I move the coop, I guess I pull up posts for the run, but I have a huge shade tree I want it under, so not sure how it'll work. Then do I put em in rabbit shed for winter, hang a heat bulb wherever they end up in the Fall? Got a lot to work out in my head, and that can be a scary place to be for very long. Lol


----------



## Baymule (Aug 25, 2018)

A dead chicken tied around a dogs neck would only make the dog happy. Not happening.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 25, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I will probably have something on stilts so they can have cover under it and attach some flip down castors or dollies. I plan to use T posts for the run and have a mesh cover for a grain semi trailer or something. It resembles real strong netting with abt half inch mesh. I thought it might work for the top. I figured using 4" fencing and line it with chicken wire. Maybe 6-1/2' high by 8' wide and maybe 10-12' long. If I move the coop, I guess I pull up posts for the run, but I have a huge shade tree I want it under, so not sure how it'll work. Then do I put em in rabbit shed for winter, hang a heat bulb wherever they end up in the Fall? Got a lot to work out in my head, and that can be a scary place to be for very long. Lol




Couple things...only when we get polar freezes do the chickens need protection from the elements other than a coop. Also, look up fodder boxes for chickens. That’s what I plan on doing so that I don’t have to worry with moving mine frequently. Awnings work nicely for shade and additional protection from the elements.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 25, 2018)

[QUOTE="Wehner Homestead, post: 565307, member: Also, look up fodder boxes for chickens. That’s what I plan on doing so that I don’t have to worry with moving mine frequently. Awnings work nicely for shade and additional protection from the elements.[/QUOTE]

Is this idea for ground cover or to provide organic material to eat? I thought chickens liked a dirt yard to take dirt baths and eat any bugs that happen to venture through.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> [QUOTE="Wehner Homestead, post: 565307, member: Also, look up fodder boxes for chickens. That’s what I plan on doing so that I don’t have to worry with moving mine frequently. Awnings work nicely for shade and additional protection from the elements.



Is this idea for ground cover or to provide organic material to eat? I thought chickens liked a dirt yard to take dirt baths and eat any bugs that happen to venture through.[/QUOTE]

To provide organic material to eat. They can have space to take dirt baths and eat bugs too. The idea is to build a frame that grows the forage while having a fencing over it that the chickens can’t scratch up the plants with their feet and can’t eat the whole plant. They get what grows through the small holes keeping them in organic feeding material. 

I have way more chickens than you intend to so your area can be much smaller than mine. I’ll need several forage boxes. I also want things for entertainment. I’ll google and copy a few pics for you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 26, 2018)

@Pastor Dave here are some quick pics. 

Fodder box example.



 
Some quick entertainment ideas...


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I will probably have something on stilts so they can have cover under it and attach some flip down castors or dollies. I plan to use T posts for the run and have a mesh cover for a grain semi trailer or something. It resembles real strong netting with abt half inch mesh. I thought it might work for the top. I figured using 4" fencing and line it with chicken wire. Maybe 6-1/2' high by 8' wide and maybe 10-12' long. If I move the coop, I guess I pull up posts for the run, but I have a huge shade tree I want it under, so not sure how it'll work. Then do I put em in rabbit shed for winter, hang a heat bulb wherever they end up in the Fall? Got a lot to work out in my head, and that can be a scary place to be for very long. Lol


If you have a coop up on stilts for them to have cover underneath, then you can expect to crawl under it to get the eggs. Make sure it is high enough to be able to get under it and small enough to be able to reach the eggs.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2018)

The missing hen came out from under the building that evening, hot and thirsty, hanging around the coop, trying to get back in. It was Rose, a hen that was injured as a baby chick, our oldest grand daughter held her all weekend, and she survived. So I got the fish net, captured Rose and looked her over for injuries. She was ok! I opened up the door to her coop, only to be met by Alfred the rooster. He attacked her in my hands. I was stunned. Alfred is a laid back boy, never gives me any trouble. But Alfred was not having Rose back. So now Rose is in a little coop by herself. Stupid rooster.

Beaux is on the cable this morning. He sure would love to run and play, but I am not out there with him, so this is how it is going to be. I am down to one "yard" chicken.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 26, 2018)

@Baymule sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Baymule sorry for hijacking your thread!


Hijacking does not bother me one bit. It is like a river, meandering along, going this way then that way, but it is still a river and eventually gets to where it is going. It is all the little stops along the way that makes it more interesting.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2018)

Not sure if Dave's original Q got answered... Chickens DO like dirt for dust bathing in. No matter how big the run is that you give to them, in due course they WILL make the entire thing a barren wasteland "for dust bathing in". The fodder boxes pictured, if you look closely, are covered with hardware cloth to PREVENT the chickens from turning the area the box encompasses into a moon surface. Chickens actually like plant/grass covered ground as it contains many more tasty treats than a barren soil area. The problem is, in their scratching around with those raptor talons, they destroy the vegetation. That's the reason why chicken tractors... they get moved daily or every so often so the birds have new greenery to destroy and fertilize.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Hijacking does not bother me one bit. It is like a river, meandering along, going this way then that way, but it is still a river and eventually gets to where it is going. It is all the little stops along the way that makes it more interesting.



We all tend to "hijack" someone else's thread quite often. I know I'm guilty of it. I don't mind if others do that to my thread either. Like you said above it's the little stops along the way that makes it interesting! (Like the "teats on buck" topic in my journal, hahaha!)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 4, 2018)

I was wondering Bay, how Beaux is doing now after the intense lesson?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was wondering Bay, how Beaux is doing now after the intense lesson?


After a few more episodes that I prevented him from killing any more chickens, my husband and I talked it over and decided to find him another home. I ran an ad on Craigslist with a good description, including that he killed chickens. There was a lot of interest, but no one met my criteria. Yesterday a lady called and we talked. She sounded perfect. She and her husband came and picked him up. They have 15 acres surrounded by 150 acres of family land, they have a 4 year old boy, a Catahoula/Labrador cross, 2 Australian shepherds and NO chickens. She works at a vet clinic, Beaux went right to them and they all fell in love. It was heart wrenching to let him go, but I couldn't trust him out of my sight. We miss him.

Since we moved here 3 years ago, we lost 2 of our beloved dogs. We have two Great Pyrenees that love us fiercely and we love them even more. But our house feels so empty. We are still grieving the loss of Parker, and now Beaux. But I really feel that Beaux is in a better situation now and will be happier. I guess we will start looking around for another Labrador or Lab mix.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry Bay... Hopefully you'll find the right pup and he/she will become a loved/valued part of your farm and life.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Hopefully you'll find the right pup and he/she will become a loved/valued part of your farm and life.



X2.
I'm sorry things didn't quite work out for Beaux and your family.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh Bay! I totally understand!!! Praying the right one comes along!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear, but glad ya found a good home for him to go to and I know ya will find the right fit for y'all.....


----------



## bethh (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm sorry that Beaux didn't work out for you, but I know y'all tried.  You'll find one that works.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2018)

I texted Beaux's new Mommy yesterday. She said that her husband said that Beaux was going to strictly going to be an outside dog...….he sleeps with them.  And her husband took Beaux to work with him, he is greatly loved and they are thrilled to have him. Things just work out for the better.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I texted Beaux's new Mommy yesterday. She said that her husband said that Beaux was going to strictly going to be an outside dog...….he sleeps with them.  And her husband took Beaux to work with him, he is greatly loved and they are thrilled to have him. Things just work out for the better.



That just warms my heart!


----------

